# Best munchie food



## Mutt (Jan 13, 2006)

I am sittin around baked and bored,just ate an eggo w/ syrup, and thought what the hell and ask..
whats some of your favorite munchie foods?


----------



## pranicfever (Jan 14, 2006)

Teddy bear Vanillia Cookies Put together with Chocolate Jello (Edit: Jello as in the brand.... you know pudding) in the middle. I know strange..... Or Chicken & 4 Cheese Soft Taco's With A slight bit of garlic... They are glorious


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jan 14, 2006)

6 Ritz crackers.
2 slices of cheese.
Tear each piece of cheese into 3 pieces, fold over and put on a Ritz.
Microwave for 4 seconds per cracker.

60 seconds start to finish for hot delicious nutricious food mmmmmmm.


----------



## SmokeStar21 (Jan 14, 2006)

I have to go with the ritz man on this one.


----------



## Hick (Jan 14, 2006)

I've found a soft white tort', heated with PBJ is excellent


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jan 14, 2006)

Hick, I'm trying to decypher your post.
By tort do you mean tortilla?
And by PBJ do you mean peanut butter & jelly?
If your putting peanut butter and jelly on a tortilla I'm afraid I'm going to have to report you to Homeland Security.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 14, 2006)

I have done that on Pita bread when I didn't have anything else. It was pretty good.


----------



## Hick (Jan 15, 2006)

you _"decoded"_ the message perfectly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..
but, PLEASE...no Homeland Security 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






though, I'll admit. It does seem .."_un-american.._







			
				GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Hick, I'm trying to decypher your post.
> By tort do you mean tortilla?
> And by PBJ do you mean peanut butter & jelly?
> If your putting peanut butter and jelly on a tortilla I'm afraid I'm going to have to report you to Homeland Security.


----------



## hide the bong (Jan 15, 2006)

honey buns


----------



## The haze one (Jan 15, 2006)

For me the best munchies are a mountian dew and a coffee crisp.
TOO good to resist


----------



## gcr6bk (Jan 16, 2006)

I like brownies or cake with cookies n cream ice cream. also little fried cheese bites with hot sause.


----------



## rasta (Jan 16, 2006)

fresh hot pizza ,,,,,,the bomb


----------



## spliffy (Jan 17, 2006)

salty stuff and chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Alize (Jan 17, 2006)

mac and cheese rocks
chips and salsa
mc donalds


----------



## Mutt (Jan 21, 2006)

I thought I would bring this thread back to life.

My poor kids and a dont' feel like cooking dad. Weekends it is Daddy cooks what he wants to night. No veggies, no healthy food. It is Sat. night. boys night.

2 bagels halved.
Deli Ham
Sliced cheese (Deli prefered)

Total prep and cook under 6 minutes. 

(daddy had canna-butter on his bagel tonite. LOL )

Set oven on broil.
Stack ham then cheese. Cook for 3-5 min. hell yeah. Keep a close eye or the cheese will burn.


----------



## smokey (Jan 21, 2006)

Hot Coffe Mocca and Big spliff, MMMM. Best way to go.


----------



## lady kush (Jan 21, 2006)

Taco's with lots of cheese and lettuce or White Castle Hambergers...mmmmm the best on the run


----------



## lady kush (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh yeah (high after thought ) when that sweet tooth hits anything chocolate


----------



## skunk (Jan 22, 2006)

ill settle with leftover chicken legs then alot of butter almond ice cream .


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 20, 2006)

bump, this is funny, im suprised noones said it...


Lego my Eggo!


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 20, 2006)

2 crunchwrap supremes and cheerwine


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey man, I just tried two bags of them Ritz chips. Man, those things make me thirsty as hell.

Freakin drank four VO7's tryin to wash em down.

I think I'm gettin a buzz.

I've got another bag of them somewhere...



Edit: No, wait, a burger. with cheese. and lettuce and pickles and tomatoes and onion and kimchee, (hey don't knock it, it's really good).

No, no,......maybe a grilled cheese sandwich......with the pickles.

Maybe a salad too. I can use the tomatoes and..no, takes too damn long.

Screw that.

Gotta cook that burger.....Screw that.

Ok, where the hell is that last bag of chips....

Never mind. I'm gonna have a couple more VO7's and I'm good.

A few more bowls and I'm really, really good.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 20, 2006)

a banna mutha ******* split wit cherry all over it damn im stoned i thinkk ill eat 1 now


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 20, 2006)

indochoker said:
			
		

> a banna mutha ******* split wit cherry all over it damn im stoned i thinkk ill eat 1 now


Me too. No, I mean I'm stoned too. I already ate at a food fight man.

They had good shit man.

How about a banna mutha ******* split wit carmel syrp? All over it. And cherries. Those ones that are sliced in half.

Yeah, and maybe a couple of cheese burgers with everything.

And fries.

Hey, HEY...That's large fries man.

HEY.. The biggest ones you got man.

You got apple pie?

Fuckin MickeyD's got it.

Ok, Ok, the freakin turny thing is broke...fine. No pie.

You still got shakes?


----------



## TrueAssassin (Feb 22, 2006)

omg i want a waffle but i'm havijng honey nut cheerios instaed lol. muchies.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Mac, FF, and a vanilla milkshake. hell yeah.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 22, 2006)

*CHERRY PIE!!! *


----------



## sicnarf (Feb 22, 2006)

a cigarette, a 20oz coke and a honeybun


----------



## BrownieDaKid (Mar 9, 2006)

the best household food to eat while high is any kind of chocolate or candy, it just tastes soo good and u have that sweet aftertaste in ur mouth for like 30 minutes
and the best food to go out n get is Wendys, them chicken nuggets are bangin


----------



## beginning grower (Mar 9, 2006)

6 mazing bars with milk


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 10, 2006)

pancakes


----------



## truthxpride (Mar 10, 2006)

Steak. That's all i have to say. And lots of it.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 10, 2006)

ahh ,steak is delicious


----------



## baked brownie (Mar 10, 2006)

On a cold canadian winter night theres nothing better than a hot cup of timmies hot coco and a 3-pape

In the summer chillin in pool nothing beats an ice cold corona with nachoes and cheese

but any times good for reeses peices


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 10, 2006)

i used to go to 7-11 and used the cheese  machine for munchos and doritos,they treid to charge me extra ,i said **** that threw the original money and left.used to dothe same thing buying ciggs ,when they treid to id me.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 10, 2006)

truthxpride said:
			
		

> Steak. That's all i have to say. And lots of it.


I'm a steak lover too. Porterhouse is my absolute favorite. Grilled using hickory chips to medium rare with the outside seared. Some sauteed onions and mushrooms on it. A1 bold smeared over it and lots of cracked pepper.

Slam a big ass baked spud next to it with some butter and sour cream on it.

Some Broccoli and Cauliflower with Cheddar cheese melted into it.

And a tall glass of ice cold milk.

Oh man, hurt me.


----------



## Heinous Anus (Mar 10, 2006)

Buffalo Wings. 

The hotter the better.  AAaaahhh...buffalo wings, food of the gods.


----------



## truthxpride (Mar 10, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I'm a steak lover too. Porterhouse is my absolute favorite. Grilled using hickory chips to medium rare with the outside seared. Some sauteed onions and mushrooms on it. A1 bold smeared over it and lots of cracked pepper.
> 
> Slam a big ass baked spud next to it with some butter and sour cream on it.
> 
> ...


 
Yesss! Porterhouse came quite easy to me at one time in my life. I had the pleasure to live in Nebraska for about 8 months. I lived in a little town called St. Paul and the big labor job in town was working at the Conagra meat packing plant. 

My girlfriend and i like going out to eat a lot and we usually gain our stomachs before we go in and just chow down. I usually go rare with a tough juicy exterior. Worcestershire sauce, couple dashes of pepper and salt. 

I can't even handle this thread anymore. I'm officially starving for steak.



_[EDIT]:_ STEAK TIPS!!!!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 10, 2006)

Heinous Anus said:
			
		

> Buffalo Wings.
> 
> The hotter the better. AAaaahhh...buffalo wings, food of the gods.


 
Oh hell, yeah. That or a philly cheese steak with extra peppers and mushrooms.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 10, 2006)

oh yea phillys are the best ,extra cheese mushrooms ,lettuce maynaise ,buffalo wings are bangin too.i eat ,the one, at pizza hut or dominos,delicouse ranch and blue cheese


----------



## BrownieDaKid (Mar 10, 2006)

im telling u guys, chocolate or wendys, has neone ever tried nething theyd never eat if they werent high?


----------



## Heinous Anus (Mar 10, 2006)

****, now I'm craving wings. 

Living in the desert sucks.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 10, 2006)

truthxpride said:
			
		

> Yesss! Porterhouse came quite easy to me at one time in my life. I had the pleasure to live in Nebraska for about 8 months. I lived in a little town called St. Paul and the big labor job in town was working at the Conagra meat packing plant.


You get a special deal on meat by working at one of the plants? Can you set up a grill for lunch? Hahahahaa



			
				truthxpride said:
			
		

> My girlfriend and i like going out to eat a lot and we usually gain our stomachs before we go in and just chow down.


What do you mean by "gain our stomachs"? I've never heard that expression before.


----------



## truthxpride (Mar 11, 2006)

Well the fact of the matter is, if you are living in NE, you get that stuff at better prices just because things like slaughtering are so common. Then like i said, it's the job of the town so a lot of people seemed to get it whether directly or discounted.. i don't know. One more thing about that place too...MJ grew wild ALL over the place.

gain our stomachs? Well i'll give you a hint... gaining my stomach and this forum have a lot in common


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 11, 2006)

truthxpride said:
			
		

> Well the fact of the matter is, if you are living in NE, you get that stuff at better prices just because things like slaughtering are so common. Then like i said, it's the job of the town so a lot of people seemed to get it whether directly or discounted.. i don't know. One more thing about that place too...MJ grew wild ALL over the place.
> 
> gain our stomachs? Well i'll give you a hint... gaining my stomach and this forum have a lot in common


Wild MJ with nobody gaurding it.....I'm moving there right now...Hahhaahahaha

I get it now, it's like "gaining an appitite". I've just never heard it said that way before. I'll use it when I move there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so I fit in. Will anyone look funny at my pet gator? I'll paint him so he looks like a cat.


----------



## truthxpride (Mar 11, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Wild MJ with nobody gaurding it.....I'm moving there right now...Hahhaahahaha
> 
> I get it now, it's like "gaining an appitite". I've just never heard it said that way before. I'll use it when I move there
> 
> ...


 
Haha, well as much as i would like to blame someone else for my f-ups, that whole "gaining my appitite" does sound wrong, i kinda just said it and then tried riding that one out. 

 oh yea! Plenty of farms out there have some pretty decent patches. I remember when i was younger actually going out in the yard and seeing these things hover over me. They probably were growing in the 7-8ft range. Downside...ALL males.


----------



## summerangel4 (Mar 24, 2006)

oh god haha....... well........ dont take me out to eat when im stoned thats all i gotta say..... i eat the menu....... lets see   10 oz steak french fries salad... chessy sticks... and a nice big dessert after  ....... but ill just eat chips or the house when i dont go out


----------



## logicalpsycho (Jun 20, 2006)

E-z Mac!!!


----------



## Inmediusre (Jun 20, 2006)

Uhhh...

Velvetta Cheese, mixed in with Hormel Chilli (no beans) and some hot sauce = GOODNESS.

OR...

Beef stew + too many crackers + hot sauce = MMMMMM


----------



## Inmediusre (Jun 20, 2006)

summerangel4 said:
			
		

> oh god haha....... well........ dont take me out to eat when im stoned thats all i gotta say..... i eat the menu....... lets see 10 oz steak french fries salad... chessy sticks... and a nice big dessert after  ....... but ill just eat chips or the house when i dont go out


 
Yah ill get baked, go see a movie, and i cant help but spend 10.00 on popcorn and a pop.

Movie theartes owe us stoners... big time.   Who else would spend 10.00 oh stale popcorn and overwatered Mountain Dew.


----------



## adivinecreature (Jun 20, 2006)

face it... anything taste amazing high  you could probably eat some dog shit and it would taste at least a little bit good hahaha


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 20, 2006)

OMG TOMMY BURGERS!!!!!!!!!!!! AND IT HAS TO BE THE ORIGANELS like their card says "if theres not a shack its not the orginal tommy burgers" or somthing like that but man does are the best dam burgers ever i want like 3 of those right now!hahaha they also big burgers but i got the mad munchies and 3 of them burgers will hit the spot with some fries and a pepsi


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 20, 2006)

Anything I can get my hands on.   And ritz with cheese is really not nutritious...


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 20, 2006)

bagel halfed, tomatoe sliced and monterey jack cheese. put cheese ontop of tomatoe on bagel and bake untill cheese in melted. 

also cereal my favorite being honey bunches of oats. 

or lol chicken and cheese quasedilla, scrambled eggs/cheese and hot sauce all over with ranch dressing


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 20, 2006)

A hot pone of cornbread, some cold buttermilk, and some fresh chopped onions. Throw it all in the bowl and scarf it down. Whatsa matter. You never seen a stoned hillbilly?


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 20, 2006)

I usually eat everything available. Funions and twinkies are nice though.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 20, 2006)

im so high im thinking of Chicken and waffles first the chicken then the waffles to mix it up nice and sweet!!lol


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 20, 2006)

these dads oatmeal cookies are pretty good...except they are now all gone


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 20, 2006)

purple_chronic said:
			
		

> im so high im thinking of Chicken and waffles first the chicken then the waffles to mix it up nice and sweet!!lol


 
That's an awesomley weird combination.


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 20, 2006)

i go with baked BBQ lays and strwberry short cake icecream bars mmmmmmmm hell yeah


----------



## skateNsmoke (Jun 20, 2006)

HOT POCKETS SUBS meatball hamncheese  also Waffles with peanutbutter and syrup is dank but i would have to say there is nothing like a HOT POCKET i know there is someone else out there who loves those as much as i do


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 20, 2006)

ReeferMadness said:
			
		

> That's an awesomley weird combination.


 
Its called "black food" black people eat that, im from PR but i met a guy from Georgia(very good friend) and he told me about chicken and waffles and its preety good to,try it!!! after i ate it he said i was part of the family!!!


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 21, 2006)

purple_chronic said:
			
		

> Its called "black food" black people eat that, im from PR but i met a guy from Georgia(very good friend) and he told me about chicken and waffles and its preety good to,try it!!! after i ate it he said i was part of the family!!!


 
most refer to it as "soul food" but it's just country cookin, fried chicken, collard greens with fatback, macaroni and cheese even pigsfeet lol basically anything that gaurantees heart failure if you eat too much.


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 21, 2006)

skateNsmoke said:
			
		

> HOT POCKETS SUBS meatball hamncheese also Waffles with peanutbutter and syrup is dank but i would have to say there is nothing like a HOT POCKET i know there is someone else out there who loves those as much as i do


 
man i love those dam hot pockets! if i buy a box it would be gone that day lol they just too dam good! i also love nachos!!!!!! and of course Salvadorian food mmmmmmm some pupusas sound so good and carne asada and some horchata sorry im just a hungry salvi  lol


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 7, 2006)

Darkstar said:
			
		

> most refer to it as "soul food" but it's just country cookin, fried chicken, collard greens with fatback, macaroni and cheese even pigsfeet lol basically anything that gaurantees heart failure if you eat too much.


 
Thaxx man    i didint know how to say it...
     But its mad good 4 me...               lol


----------



## bmello (Jul 7, 2006)

Darkstar said:
			
		

> pigsfeet lol basically anything that gaurantees heart failure if you eat too much.


 
OMG, my Mom loves pickled pigs feet, she would hoard it in the kitchen, like any of us kids would want any of that, she is from Arkansas though, so she also eats black eyed peas on new years, and makes the best cornbread...


----------



## bmello (Jul 7, 2006)

Anyone here ever hear of a portuguese dish called sopas?  That is what I was raised on.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 7, 2006)

I like heardy food. Left over chili, some meatloaf, roastbeef OMG!!! if im too lazy to cook i usually eat like 4 bowls of captain crunch.


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 7, 2006)

chicken and bacon ranch from subway is amazing, or i guess anything from subway.



> I like heardy food. Left over chili, some meatloaf, roastbeef OMG!!! if im too lazy to cook i usually eat like 4 bowls of captain crunch.



And of course, captain crunch is the heartiest stuff you can get


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 8, 2006)

bmello said:
			
		

> Anyone here ever hear of a portuguese dish called sopas? That is what I was raised on.


"b", you've got me there. The name "Sopas" sounds familiar, but that's it.

You sound like you've had an interesting life. Tell us more!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok, I've hesitated to post to this thread because I have an adiction.

Kimchi. The real thing. Fermented. The longer, the better.

Process that up with some juice and you have a relish that is awesome on a sausage of any kind.

Kimchi = Yummy!

In fact, put it on ham, beef, chicken, or armadillo, you'll love it.

Has that "I'm here" taste.

Ha, you guys are all such a trip. Ok. I'm high. Could you tell?

Had my dark glasses on.

Layed back.

Ha

Ok, I'm toasted.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 8, 2006)

rasta said:
			
		

> fresh hot pizza ,,,,,,the bomb


 
YEAH!!!! Im in a mood 4 it


----------



## Mutt (Jul 8, 2006)

This thread I created back in Jan.!!!!
lol, well seeing how its the best munchie food. or something.

Tonites menu:
Split Pork chops with stuffing
Fresh Corn on the Cob
Baked Potato w/ Sour cream, bacon, shred. cheddar cheese

Desert: Banana Split and a joint. 

mmmmmm it was GOOOODDDD!!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 8, 2006)

Cheese garlic grits and some hot buttered biscuits. Warm comfort food.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 8, 2006)

Reverend Willis said:
			
		

> Cheese garlic grits and some hot buttered biscuits. Warm comfort food.


 
Sounds like a fellow southerner.

only two ways I like grits ( only plain with real butter).
if they are runny. then scrambled eggs and biscuits.
if they are sorta over done or "just right"  then Sunnyside up with white toast


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 8, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> This thread I created back in Jan.!!!!
> lol, well seeing how its the best munchie food. or something.
> 
> Tonites menu:
> ...


 
ahh man i felt like eating something like that!!!! sounds GOOOOODDDD!!!

today i waited long to eat..tradicional, mash potatoes with corn and fried chiken i do like it doe!!! i feel hungry now!!!


----------



## Darkstar (Jul 8, 2006)

bmello said:
			
		

> OMG, my Mom loves pickled pigs feet, she would hoard it in the kitchen, like any of us kids would want any of that, she is from Arkansas though, so she also eats black eyed peas on new years, and makes the best cornbread...


 
I ate them once after a long night of partying. we got back to my friends house and he heated up some leftover pigsfeat and I was eating it with mustard. Damn it was delicious, almost all gristle but it was good at the time. then I bite into something hard and look down and see a big nasty pig toenail lol. Apparently they hadn't been cleaned right and that was that no more pigsfeet for me ever.


----------



## NickTheQuick (Jul 8, 2006)

i think fast food is the best way to go..you can go to mickey d's and full yourself and a buddy up for like 7 bucks..but also chineese food..or some homemade food is great especially chicken


----------



## 2qwic2c (Jul 8, 2006)

I hate to say it but I fiend Fruit Loops when I am nice and Baked


----------



## Tanirbask (Oct 13, 2006)

Peanut butter, banana, and marshmellow fluff sammich. : )))


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2006)

Wanna know something good to try?  A peanut butter, jelly and frito chips sandwich.  Love that sweet, salty crunch!


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 13, 2006)

Rotell dip and chips and crunch and munck


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 13, 2006)

Crunch and munch


----------



## Mutt (Nov 3, 2006)

Xtra Hot Wings or Baby Back Ribs.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 3, 2006)

Brown sugar & cinnamon poptarts were sure good this morning.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 3, 2006)

Starbucks Double Shot

Steak is great, but only if they don't serve lobster
Fried calamari in marinara
Homemade chili mixed with white rice
Any kind of pasta
Mango, watermelon, pineapple
brussel sprouts

And NY cheesecake


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Nov 3, 2006)

i once on a dare, had a pepperoni slice with chocolate pudding on it...believe it or not, it's pretty good.  m&ms, and cookie crisp.  and chicken nuggets!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 3, 2006)

Friday Night Sushi!

3 grilled Giant Scallops w/mixed grilled veggies)
4 pieces of Ikura Gunkanzushi (Rice with Salmon eggs on top and wrapped in seaweed. The eggs are marinated in sake and soy sauce)
4 pieces of unagi (rice topped w/smoked eel and a sweet sauce)
2 pieces of maguro (raw Tuna on rice)
2 pieces of hata (raw Grouper on rice)
2 pieces of saba (raw Mackerel on rice)
2 pieces of ma-dai (raw Red Snapper on rice)
2 sections of Spicy tuna roll
2 sections of Dynamite roll
1 small piece of Broiled Duck
1 of each type of cooked shrimp (4 kinds)
Enough Kimchi to put some on each bite
1 large bottle of Cold Sake

Man, this is the night! At 6:30pm, I'll be sitting down to eat all of this for only $35.

YUM!


----------



## Mutt (Nov 3, 2006)

Old Lady is making Roast chicken and rice pilaf. Smell it right now. mmmm.

Hey stoney..you're gonna turn into a fish man. All you eat is sushi.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 3, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Hey stoney..you're gonna turn into a fish man. All you eat is sushi.


Man! What a way to go! Hey, I love Roast Chicken....I'm followin my nose to your house!


----------



## Mutt (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't know man, I'd prolly take one of each off that menu of yours.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 4, 2006)

im grubbin out on some buffalo/ranch doritoes w ranch dressing..... drinkin a cold corona.


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Nov 4, 2006)

I gotta go with a nice takeout, either a Lamb Kebab with burger sauce (that beige colour stuff) not sure whats its really made of. Or if have the money handy, some chinese food. Shredded chillie beef with some chips. And for drink it had to be my favorite Dr Pepper, what the worst that can happen? Apart from a massive coronary.....


----------



## vitocorleone (Nov 4, 2006)

Krehm-Bruh-lay......cold pizza.....dorritos....onion rings with massive ketchup.....bean and cheese borrito- hold the onion- add sour cream....nacho belle grande....egg mcmuffin...bisuit one.....pintos and cheese.....terriyaki bowl.....bbq chicken......raspberry and chocolate swirl icecream...


----------



## sanchez (Dec 30, 2006)

*bump* for my fellow insomniacs.

where i live you get shish-kebab on every corner, with real french fries (as in cut from potatoes in the restaurant) and i love getting all kinds of dips (love dipping when i'm stoned!).  crepes are also really popular, my fav is nutella, walnut and banana, **** yeah!!!  smoking is dangerous that way (cause being fat is pretty much illegal in europe), so i usually eat b4hand so i don't get hungry after and sometimes I just let myself stay hungry and do yoga while high, brings me closer to the Gods in a spiritual sense.  other times i just say **** it, and you'll find me on the bbq cooking steaks at 3am


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 30, 2006)

vitocorleone said:
			
		

> Krehm-Bruh-lay......cold pizza.....dorritos....onion rings with massive ketchup.....bean and cheese borrito- hold the onion- add sour cream....nacho belle grande....egg mcmuffin...bisuit one.....pintos and cheese.....terriyaki bowl.....bbq chicken......raspberry and chocolate swirl icecream...


 
Holy Crap Vito! I hope you have a good suppy of Beano man!

pizza, beans, nachos, eggs, pintos....

I'm betting your fun to be around in the morning...OMG!

B sleepin with a gas mask on...covers would be burpin and stuff...

Hhahahaahaha, I'm killin me!

Throw some beer into that and you'd be a WMD.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2006)

LOL.  This post first made me hungry, then made me sad, then it gave me heartburn!!!!!!


----------



## rasta (Dec 31, 2006)

this post is almost a year old ,,,,,must be a holiday thing ,,,,,stuffin our faces ,,happy holidays everyone ,,,p,l,r


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 31, 2006)

in short.....EVERYTHING......cause after a good blaze , i would eat everything thats been mentioned! :rofl:

i dont know about some of your off the wall peanut butter and jelly hookups you got going on, but i love peanut butter on waffles so maybe i should try them.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 31, 2006)

nacho's or anything loaded with cheese!


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jan 2, 2007)

anything sweet...cake cookies or rice crispy treats...on the other hand bologna sandwitches are good, with wonder bread and extra mayo


----------



## milkman (Jan 2, 2007)

Doritos,  hands down.


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 2, 2007)

1 Blender 1 coffee crisps 1 bananna and 1 twix bit of milk and away you go. Be advised the twix may leave some of it's sweet unforgetable goooo on the blades and is hard to get off.  For greater pleasure add vanilla ice cream.


FP 





[/FONT]


----------



## sanchez (Jan 4, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> nacho's or anything loaded with cheese!



you know what's so good?  loaded jacket potatoes, pints of beer and a rock band playing at the local bar.  a few joints and I've turned into a pool shark.  you can take the girl outta canada, but you'll never take the canada outta the girl.

frank peterson, watch out 'cause i'm coming over.  that sounds pretty damn good!!!!:aok:


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 4, 2007)

you know if you start reading this thread from page 1 by the time you get to the end your gonna get hungry and make something.  Second time reviewing this post 1st time reviewed went and made the FP special and went on to write about it.  this time 2 turkey sandwhiches with a litre of chocolate milk set a level of lazyness only a hippo could describe.  Something in turkey activates the lazyness....does anyone else find this? 90 - 100 % of the time turkey causes lazyness and satisfaction.



FP


----------



## Droster (Jan 4, 2007)

Alright kids here is the Ultima in "high" food menu
Mournin: Sasuage McGriddle
Lunch:Arbys Roast Beef
Dinner:Anything Taco Bell =)
Desert: BoBarry Bisciuts from Bojangles


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 5, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> 2 turkey sandwhiches with a litre of chocolate milk set a level of lazyness only a hippo could describe. Something in turkey activates the lazyness....does anyone else find this? 90 - 100 % of the time turkey causes lazyness and satisfaction.


 
Hahahaahahahaha, you're killin me! THAT'S funny man!

ROTFL !!!!!!!

I have an addiction to eggnog, no booze, just the nog. One joint, one half gallon of nog....Stoney sleeps in chair!


----------



## sanchez (Jan 6, 2007)

just had a good idea.  freeze the nog and make slushies!

a good remedy for the pasties, dontyathink?


----------



## sanchez (Jan 6, 2007)

oh man, you got me remembering christmas with the egg nog talk and all that.  my friends and I used to get stoned, watch the south park episode with mr. hanky the christmas poo and drink those orange dream slushies all day log.  we had that episode on repeat and would sing along. 

orange dream people.  you get it at the liquor store, it's a vodka mix that's blended with ice.  tastes like creamsicles.  just add it to the blender, with tons of extra vodka and damn, you got a $*%&$* party going on!


----------



## SkiddySkid (Mar 13, 2007)

I've put peanut butter with raisins and a lil bit of brown sugar on a tortilla, and roll it up like a burrito. wicked good. Also, chex mix and I agree with the ritz crackers man. That sounds WICKED good.


----------



## berserker (Mar 13, 2007)

MY WIFES RICE CRISPIES!!!!!


----------



## nbcbeats (Mar 14, 2007)

i like toast with syrup is *almost* taste like french toast


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 14, 2007)

Any thing in sight lmao


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 14, 2007)

Frozen Thin Mints

cold lasagna

lots of cold brew ice tea as it....no girly additives like sugar, lemon, love...


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 14, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> you know if you start reading this thread from page 1 by the time you get to the end your gonna get hungry and make something. Second time reviewing this post 1st time reviewed went and made the FP special and went on to write about it. this time 2 turkey sandwhiches with a litre of chocolate milk set a level of lazyness only a hippo could describe. Something in turkey activates the lazyness....does anyone else find this? 90 - 100 % of the time turkey causes lazyness and satisfaction.
> 
> 
> 
> FP


 
I think its the L-tryptophan, althought that might be a myth.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 14, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> 1 Blender 1 coffee crisps 1 bananna and 1 twix bit of milk and away you go. Be advised the twix may leave some of it's sweet unforgetable goooo on the blades and is hard to get off. For greater pleasure add vanilla ice cream.
> 
> 
> FP
> ...


 
That sounds good, but what's a 'coffee crisp'??


----------



## CaseyJones (Mar 14, 2007)

Cocco Puffs in Chocolate Milk, topped with whipped cream. Great stomer food! Kool-aide for drink any flavor of this stoner juice works well!


----------



## theyorker (Mar 14, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> you know if you start reading this thread from page 1 by the time you get to the end your gonna get hungry and make something. Second time reviewing this post 1st time reviewed went and made the FP special and went on to write about it. this time 2 turkey sandwhiches with a litre of chocolate milk set a level of lazyness only a hippo could describe. Something in turkey activates the lazyness....does anyone else find this? 90 - 100 % of the time turkey causes lazyness and satisfaction.
> 
> 
> 
> FP


 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:   You crack me up Frank.  I definately agree with NewGreenThumb...Doritos with Frito Lay Mild Cheddar cheese dip is awesome.


----------



## krotch (Mar 16, 2007)

mexican pizza, ranch, english muffins, 1/2 pound hershey bar, beer, sierra mist, weed, choco taco and chicken quasadilla. guac and sour cream......and...lets just stop now or this will take a whole page.


----------



## AddicteD2daHerb (Mar 16, 2007)

anything really sweet if not some cereal or some pb&j sandwiches that's for the morning though for lunch or dinner anything sweet again and then some fast food so i can fill up right and about that turkey lol when it comes to that for some reason it does have a lazyness effect


----------



## krotch (Mar 16, 2007)

AddicteD2daHerb said:
			
		

> anything really sweet if not some cereal or some pb&j sandwiches that's for the morning though for lunch or dinner anything sweet again and then some fast food so i can fill up right and about that turkey lol when it comes to that for some reason it does have a lazyness effect



haha turkey with pot, someone loves the low's


----------



## paulo66 (Jan 4, 2008)

a xxxxx box of golden grahams with hersheys choc syrup


----------



## StickyIcky420 (Jan 4, 2008)

The local pizza parlor. Large Pepperoni $4.99 plus tax total of $5.40 the best pizza in town. CHEAP AND GOOD 

StickyIcky420


----------



## medicore (Jan 4, 2008)

sour patch kids, the best!


----------



## Grannie420 (Jan 4, 2008)

No bake cookies !


----------



## peruvian skunk (Jan 4, 2008)

a good piece of bud


----------



## Il Stugots (Jan 5, 2008)

chocolate covered pretzels (Flipz or Utz), m&ms, brownies, pizza from a real pizzeria, i hate dominoes or papa johns gross


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 7, 2008)

*Chips Ahoy! Original Chocolate Chip Cookies  *


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with all of the above lol plus some home made rice crispy treats with extra butter and marshmellows,,after i made this post i went and read the outher pages im glad to see some fellow home made rice crispy treats eaters lol i can eat the hole pan of them man and want more ,,as im shure u no what im talkin about


----------



## blueberry_yum_yum (Dec 18, 2008)

OK sounds crazy but is awesome

bread
nutella
captain crunch
so take the bread and toast it if u want put the nutella on it and then put captain crunch on the nutella and it is orgasmic.:hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 18, 2008)

frozen M&Ms


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 18, 2008)

crackers and cheese. and ready salted crisps. and maybe some pickle.
come to think off it , most food tastes like heaven when mashed up !
dont you agree. ...well i suppose not all food, sprouts or a plate of cabbage wouldnt be nice at all....yuk!....no its gotta be some sort of goodies.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

A peanut butter and (strawberry) jelly sandwich on wheat bread, with fritos chips tucked nicely inside.


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 18, 2008)

Cincinnati Chili...... If you have to ask, you never been to the nati LOL


----------



## marcnh (Mar 22, 2009)

cheese puffs! or almost any cereal with soy milk!


----------



## Sinisterhand (Mar 22, 2009)

PBJ on large whole wheat bread. Adams Crunchy peanut butter 1" thick, smuckers strawberry jam 1" thick. 1 very large glass of ice cold milk.
                                                  OR
A Flying pie pizza, Miss Piggy style with the thick crust and extra garlic and spices and a phat micro brew.


----------



## GMT (Mar 22, 2009)

grapefruit and carrot sticks and about 6 Heineken's...sweets are bad for you.
the beer helps to soothe my alcoholic tendencies


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 23, 2009)

Grilled cheese with mayo on the outside instead of butter.


----------



## CrimsonUndertow (Mar 23, 2009)

It's very important what you get, and hopefully before you hit high. I like to go to the shop and get everything at least once. It usually takes a long time when I'm high so I prepare in advance.


----------



## occg.hydro (Mar 27, 2009)

bong rips & cinnamon toast crunch!!!


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Mar 31, 2009)

please......Wise Cheese Puffs


----------



## cubby (Mar 31, 2009)

BBQ Chicken Wings and Homemade French Fries and a Rootbeer Float


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 31, 2009)

Deer Jerkey. and oats & honey granola bars....

and yes, i just cleaned out my bag from deer season, to get ready for turkey season.


----------



## stone hands (Mar 31, 2009)

hell yes, i like your style clanchattan but add some v-8 splash and you've got a sure thing.


----------



## Elias (Apr 7, 2009)

I fresh bowl of cheerios with cold milk and sugar. mmm


----------



## zipflip (Apr 7, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I am sittin around baked and bored,just ate an eggo w/ syrup, and thought what the hell and ask..
> whats some of your favorite munchie foods?


 
try some toaster eggos with some cake frosting some time. i dig eggo waffles lol


----------



## GeoffTheMess (Apr 7, 2009)

the things i may not be able to live without:
SMORZ Cereal
BBQ Chicken Hot Pockets
BBQ Chix with carmalized onions pizza
Hot wings xtra crispy
well prepared gereral tzos chix...not that **** from chinese take out but nice stuff from a sit down chinese place...nice a crispy


----------



## cubby (Apr 7, 2009)

French bread pizzas (and I got my eye on a box of cheeze it crackers )


     I am so baked.....


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Apr 9, 2009)

i would have to say cheese its and root beer


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Apr 9, 2009)

or maybe mint chocolate cookie by ben and jerrys


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 9, 2009)

man, I don't know if it can get mcuh better than the Haagen- Dazs chocolate peanut butter ice cream, dang, shivering now tho...


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 9, 2009)

I have to go for peanut M&Ms or Doritos(Nach0) and Chocolate milk. Sounds nasty but oh so good


----------



## cubby (Apr 9, 2009)

Fried chicken, Boneless skinless, fried in a cast iron pan, not deep fried, and hand cut french fries. And a tall glass of ice cold milk.


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Apr 9, 2009)

ok orange slices are my kryptonite when im baked!!


----------



## Greenhead (Apr 10, 2009)

Oreo's Double Fudge if I can find'em! 1/2 gal real milk, works for me


----------



## zipflip (Apr 10, 2009)

im normally not a munchie type person unless provoked like i am everytime i read this after a good buzz lol.


----------



## crozar (Apr 30, 2009)

damn , by reading this when your not high you get extra hungry , i feel like eating , but if some1 pass me a jay i will smoke instead of the food lol , but i wwould need a sodaa


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 1, 2009)

Cookie crisp cereal, spanish queen olives (with the pits),  grilled cheese with tomato soup is the funk.  Lasagna.........EVERYTHING tastes better with a buzz.


----------



## cubby (May 1, 2009)

Right now I'm making my red sauce for baked zitti. Friends are coming over tonight for a good ole' fashion smoke an' joke. So I'm making a baked zitti, home made garlic bread, and hot and sweet Italian sausages. A friend who just came back from Rome is bringing some wine. After dinner we'll have coffee ice-cream, Annisette, capachino, and of course, more smoke. It's gonna be a good night! Wish i could invite you all, but alas.....


----------



## SativaWeed (May 2, 2009)

chocolate moose trax ice cream (little p-nut buttr cups and chunky fudge stripes in choc/icecream) with choco syrup/ strawberry topping and nuts.  or for a more spicey munch, hint of lime tostitos with a fresh guacomole dip and a BIG glass of sweet iced tea.


----------



## o K U S H o (May 3, 2009)

rebelwithoutacause said:
			
		

> 2 crunchwrap supremes and cheerwine


Cheerwine is the best drink ever created! Im bout to go get some haha.


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 4, 2009)

Wow, great thread, and I just read every post hoping for some ideas. I cant believe nobody mentioned Mexican food. That stuff was invented by stoned beaners. I did see someone mention Tommy's burgers, and if you don't know, they are the best stony burgers in the world. Everything they sell has chili on it, it's insane! Someone also metioned chiken and waffles and to that I say RIGHTEUS! In L.A there is a place called Jake's Chicken and Waffles, hit that place up after a Laker game and you will be face to face with the tallest people youve ever seen in one place. If you smoke a smelly joint out front, chances are you will you'll be sharing that hoot with Carmello Anthony.


----------



## LassChance (May 6, 2009)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Hick, I'm trying to decypher your post.
> By tort do you mean tortilla?
> And by PBJ do you mean peanut butter & jelly?
> If your putting peanut butter and jelly on a tortilla I'm afraid I'm going to have to report you to Homeland Security.



Hey. it beats the depths Ive sunk to...smearing Betty Crocker chocolate frosting on stale saltines with my finger...man, that's LOW.

Lass


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 6, 2009)

Panang Curry (***hot) over jamine rice...sooooo gooood...baked or not...


----------



## McBevie (May 14, 2009)

chocolate covered pritzels or a brownie that has been warmed in the microwave then topped with icecream


----------



## hypcodiihop (May 14, 2009)

pink hostess snowballs, lots of them. 

strawberry crush in the glass bottles. 

and finish with frozen reeses pieces. 

can't even comprehend it until you just do it.


----------



## cubby (May 14, 2009)

I've been experimenting with casadias, I'm loving boneless skinless chcken with my own salsa and multiple cheesses.
Everyonewho comes over asks "where did you get this recipe"?
No recipe, I just experiment with whats on hand.
Munchies turn a cook into a chef!


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 14, 2009)

Make a peanut butter sandwhich (jelly optional), take Nacho Cheese Doritos and place them in the middle, press the two pieces of bread together until the chips crunch, enjoy....If you are high you are going to want a HUGE drink, cotton mouth and peanut butter don't mix.  The cool thing is it takes me like 45 minutes to eat the sandwhich because of the cottonmouth, so it feels like I'm eating a ton when I am really not...great munchy food that doesn't get you fat even though you feel like you are stuffing your face...perfect.


----------



## nvthis (May 14, 2009)

Ice cream rules, hands down. But a bowl of plain potato chips and peanut m&m's works in a pinch


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 14, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Ice cream rules, hands down. But a bowl of plain potato chips and peanut m&m's works in a pinch


 
YES, the salty and sweet combo is GREAT!  I do the same thing with Sour Cream&Onion potato chips plus anything chocolate


----------

